# Mara X no longer switching on



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hey all

Essential bought my Mara X on release at BB in May 2020. Working flawlessly via smart plug to turn on at 6am until 10am.

Got down today and no matter what I do it's not turning on from the mains. Taken smart plug out and directly plugged in. Tried a different plug. Tried a different device to ensure sockets were working etc. Tried different lever positions etc

Just won't turn on

I'm glad BB do proved a 2 year warranty and generally have always been excellent in service so I hope they come through this time.

Was just wondering if anyone else had encountered this or have a potential simple fix

Thanks in advance


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Have you checked fuse in Mara's plug if there's one?

I remember buying expensive applicence s on eBay as non working to find out fuse in plug was the only problem


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Yh I'll look into it

I guess the other thing to add as some of you know the mara X tends to vibrate excessively when low on water so whether something internally has gotten loose. No idea


----------

